# Your Favorite Season



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Which is your favorite season(s)? I have considered all seasons on Earth as much as I know.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Fall is the most evocative for me. All the trees get spectacular, and there is the anticipation of the holidays and family gatherings. Also, the bugs are either dead or sleeping, and I don't have to mow the grass.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Fall. The weather cools off from summer, the trees turn a beautiful color, inspiring people and great artists. Summer is good fun but it can get too hot. Winter is stingingly cold.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Janine Jansen - Vivaldi Spring

:angel:


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

A world without seasons -- such as in the tropics or poles -- would be dead boring if you ask me. I like them all, I like anticipating the change, I like the different rituals each bring (bringing in the hoses, rolling out the deck furniture).

But yeah, Fall is usually gorgeous.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

NoCoPilot said:


> A world without seasons -- such as in the tropics or poles -- would be dead boring if you ask me.


It is. I've lived in Singapore for three and a half years. Every single day of the year the same temperatures within a few degrees range.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

In NYC and its environs, late August through October has the best weather.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

This great oratorio might help you to decide:


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Try and enjoy the season you are currently in - live for the day  as we don't know whats ahead of us.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I voted spring but I like autumn too (apart from wasps and the smell of decaying vegetation). Not as much a fan of summer when it gets too hot or winter when it's icy underfoot but either are fine when conditions are more moderate.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I must like all four equally, because I'm always glad when the current season ends and the new one begins.


----------

